# Need a Website or Logo created??



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you need a website or logo for your business or hobby?

Would you like to have your existing website edited?

Want a Forum or Message-board for your site?



Well let me know!!

I can work with you give you what you want without breaking your wallet!
Rates Vary...

Services I offer:

New Website & Logo Design

Website Content Editing

Higher Search Engine Rankings

Banner Design (like those used in signatures and other websites) 

Forum & Message-board Creation


----------



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone? Anyone?

I need some work, lol


----------



## kwadriski (Feb 28, 2011)

*Website*



fire228 said:


> Rates Vary...


I need a website created, but I am on a limited budget... How much can your rates vary?


----------



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

fire228....PM sent.


----------



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

Basic 4-5 Page Sites start @ $150
Flash/Animation Sites start @ $250
Logo Designs start at $40


----------



## ablesbradley (Sep 24, 2009)

just sent you a PM, need the basics


----------



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

I am still doing this so send me a PM!!!!!!!


----------



## TARPON01 (Apr 22, 2008)

Great Service! thanks for the design!


----------

